# Rocky has a lump on his neck



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am going to call the vet when they open and see about bringing him in. We just found it last night but it's pretty big which worries me. I don't think I felt it earlier in the day when I gave him a bath but maybe I missed it? It's right where his lymph nodes are. 

Vet opens in two hours-even if we can't get an appointment I think they will still let me drop him off and then they will fit him in some place. I'm worried, I even had a dream about it but I'm trying not to freak out too much. I mean, it could just be an infection, right? He's only five.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Shelly, try not to worry. If it occurred so fast I bet it is just an infection that can be easily taken care of. I know it's hard not to worry about our little fluff butts!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree, I bet it is an infection or possibly a cyst.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm just wondering if it's something we missed somehow-which surprises me cause we are so hands on with the dogs. We have an appointment at 2 PM central time today, I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sometimes they are just harmless little fatty deposits. Always good to have the vet check it out to be safe.
Sending good thoughts!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So the Dr. Believes is is a salivatory gland issue. We are still waiting on the final lab results-should have them in the morning. If this is what she suspects then we give it a couple of weeks with warm compresses several times a day and if the body does not reabsorb in that time then we are looking at surgery.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Not bad news shelly. Just hang in there. It may take care of it self. I would not stress at this point.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Did the vet notice any dental problems? It could still just be an infection and will work itself out.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just seeing this, our little ones can scare us, I hope this turns out to be nothing to stress about. Hugs to you Shelly:wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Did the vet notice any dental problems? It could still just be an infection and will work itself out.


Thanks for asking, she did take a very close look at his teeth to make sure there was nothing going on there


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hopefully it will absorb so that surgery isn't needed!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am just seeing this too. So glad it isn't something that can't be treated!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

The importance of pet insurance! My husband does not believe in pet insurance-I do, firmly. He nagged me until I cancelled it. Guess what? The surgery for this starts at about 2500 and runs to 5500ish.  Ha! Hoping it won't come to surgery but I told him when we cancelled it that I didn't want to hear any complaints about medical bills!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I too believe in pet insurance! Wow, that's expensive! I sure hope the problem fixes itself.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I was going to suggest this when I first read your msg. but then read further to see the vet was on top of it. Kitzel has huge salivary glands so I always think of that when someone suggests a swelling. In fact, someone here mentioned this about a week ago & that is what I suggested then.
I sure hope this is what it is and that you can spend that money on something else! Big hugs to steady your heart in the mean-time.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok the vet called back after consulting with the surgeon. I was way off on the price, it will be $300.00.  I feel like dancing! She surgeon does recommend that we have it done-so we are working on getting that scheduled in. It may be a week or two out. I guess even if these do go down, they will likely reoccur later so... it's best to get it done.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Shelly - sounds like a plan. That price is really pretty reasonable with anesthesia, care and meds. Hope it goes well.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol she called me back and let me know that it is actually closer to 1k. The 300 was just part of the cost.  it's ok though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So I am assuming the lab results came back & there is something in those suggesting surgery?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> So I am assuming the lab results came back & there is something in those suggesting surgery?


That's the thing Sandi. We just switched vets to a place that does intergrative medicine. I think the Dr. that we are assigned to is fresh out of vet school-or close to it. She's great but I felt like she didn't know a ton about these salivary mulcocle things.

There are no infections and it is almost gone now-it started going away on it's own. DH (who I have been fighting with like crazy lately  especially about the dogs) wants me to call and cancel the surgery. From what I read, surgery is normally necessary because they don't go away on their own. He wants to wait and see if it comes back and I'm wondering if that's the better route?

Maybe I shouldn't have switched vets, maybe I should have just asked the old one to do titers instead. I have so much going on in family life and with the dogs right now and I'm so tired of fighting with my husband.  I think I'm just emotionally exhausted.

Sorry for the melt down there, it's been a really rough few months. I will call the vet this morning and see about holding off on surgery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Shelly, bless your heart---sometimes life can be overwhelming! 
I think my best advice is "listen to your DH" ---if nothing else, it will make him feel good! :HistericalSmiley: 
Waiting is ALWAYS best if it isn't crucial to do it just now---even up to a week would probably not hurt at all. You will maybe save yourself a surgery in the process too---and you don't want to give anesthesia unless it is really a must. Just remember that a surgeon will 9 times out of 10 suggest surgery!
Whatever you decide I would get a 2nd opinion before rushing to surgery. JMHO


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Shelly, bless your heart---sometimes life can be overwhelming!
> I think my best advice is "listen to your DH" ---if nothing else, it will make him feel good! :HistericalSmiley:
> Waiting is ALWAYS best if it isn't crucial to do it just now---even up to a week would probably not hurt at all. You will maybe save yourself a surgery in the process too---and you don't want to give anesthesia unless it is really a must. Just remember that a surgeon will 9 times out of 10 suggest surgery!
> Whatever you decide I would get a 2nd opinion before rushing to surgery. JMHO


I agree with Sandi on waiting. Riley was scheduled for liver surgery and thank God the test came back from Cornell before. Surgeons want to cut, even my vet told me that. It sounds like it is going away, take some time to think about it and see how he does.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you guys! I called and explained how we felt and the receptionist (who is also a licensed vet tech) said she thought that would be just fine. She said if the Sr. Dr. Had any concerns that she would call us. I think our doc just jumped the gun a bit.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I work in a specialty hospital and we do a lot of these surgeries. It is not a simple procedure, especially on a small dog. I'd get a second opinion before jumping on any surgical procedure.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks JMM.  We have switched back to our old vet. I have had the records transferred. Right now, the swelling is all but gone. Rocky has his yearly scheduled for June but if it comes back we will make an appointment with our old vet for before that time.

Old vet said they would do titers if I requested, but it sounds like they don't fully believe in them. I understand, from what I have read some of the results can be questionable if it's not very strong one way or another. I just don't want to keep pumping Tucker full of chemicals when he has reactions every time he gets a vaccine.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> Thanks JMM.  We have switched back to our old vet. I have had the records transferred. Right now, the swelling is all but gone. Rocky has his yearly scheduled for June but if it comes back we will make an appointment with our old vet for before that time.
> 
> Old vet said they would do titers if I requested, but it sounds like they don't fully believe in them. I understand, from what I have read some of the results can be questionable if it's not very strong one way or another. I just don't want to keep pumping Tucker full of chemicals when he has reactions every time he gets a vaccine.


Shelly, it sounds as though Rocky is doing better. 

In Virginia, by law ... unfortunately, some titers (like the rabies vaccine) are not enough to avoid vaccinations. 

Healing hugs for precious Rocky.


----------

